# welcome IDON'TKNOW



## Stardust (Mar 30, 2008)

just thought i'd say a friendly hello and ask what you collect and where you're from?
 i'm ~stardust~ from the Boston, MA area, and i love all bottles i also love to just collect all kinds of interesting things.


----------



## Stardust (Mar 30, 2008)

IDON'TKNOW, were you by chance voted CLASS CLOWN in high school?
 As i'm picking up a vibe as i'm psychic you probably don't know that about me yet.
 What kind of furniture do you make? Do you dance like a cat? Do you own a cat? Does your daughter's first name begin with the letter M or S? I spend a lot of time in Shrewsbury, MA.
 I hope you enjoy the forum.  Have I ever met you at one of the bottle shows. Or Grafton flea market?


----------



## Stardust (Mar 31, 2008)

You were suppose to say, "I DON'T KNOW?
 now wasn't i funny .......lol  ha ha ha
 did you know that early grey hair is a lack of calcium.
 And we are robbed of are calcium under stress and 
 many people have reversed the grey with calcium. i think
 it make a man look rather nice with a touch of grey.


----------



## RedGinger (Mar 31, 2008)

Oh good.  So it's reversible?[]


----------



## RedGinger (Mar 31, 2008)

How much calcium, Stardust?  I know we need it anyway, but getting greys gets to me.  I'm 30.  You knew that.


----------



## Stardust (Apr 1, 2008)

REDGINGER, I USE JUST 1 TABLET CALCIUM WITH D IN THE MIDDLE OF THE NIGHT WHEN I WAKE AND CAN'T FALL BACK TO SLEEP. IT'S A NATURAL WAY TO HELP BRING YOU BACK TO. BUT I FOUND THIS LINK: AND THOUGHT I MIGHT TRY IT. I'M OLDER THAN YOU BUT DON'T HAVE THE GREYS. MY HAIR USED TO BE REALLY DIRTY BLONDE  COLOR AND HAS DARKEN SOME OVER THE PAST FEW YEARS. COULD BE THAT I REALLY DON'T LIKE THE EFFECTS OF THE SUN ON MY BODY. I HAVE TO WEAR A HAT AND LONG SLEEVES WHEN OUT IN FULL SUN. PLUS WE ALL SHOULD BE WEARING SUNSCREAN. AND SWEETHEART, A PRETTY A YOUNG THING LIKE YOU WITH THAT TINGE OF RED AND FAIR SKIN, YOU WANT TO PROTCT THAT BEAUTIFUL SKIN AS IT'S GOT TO LAST YOU YOUR WHOLE LIFE.. TAKE CARE............~STARDUST~
 http://constantstateofflux.wordpress.com/2007/11/27/rich-dark-molasses-for-rich-dark-hair/


----------



## Stardust (Apr 1, 2008)

Rich is that your right hand or left? and which do you write with?
 Dusty


----------



## Stardust (Apr 1, 2008)

gotta go send other hand and lable r and l.
 star


----------



## Stardust (Apr 1, 2008)

lobeycat 
 is this a APRIL FooL'S Joke?
 cause this is serious stuff.
 so right or left.
 And what went on in your early childhood?
 star


----------



## RedGinger (Apr 1, 2008)

Thanks for the link, Star.  Thankfully, it's not that bad, but I'll try the calcium.  Yes, I can be seen wearing 30 and 45 sunblock.  I was always the kid wearing the t-shirt at the beach lol.


----------



## Stardust (Apr 1, 2008)

you know something lobeycat, this is actually a good way to see someone's hand. I've saved it and I've done some editing so i can see more of the details as some areas. usually i like to see down below the wrist where the bracelets are or the rings sround the wrists are. when i do reading in person, i pick up vibes through touch as i massage the person's hand with lotion to relax  them and just see how much energy they are giving out and many other things i pick up all though touch.Then the psychic part come in, but only if you're open to it.  i've had a migraine most of the day so if you really want a full reading we could arrange a reading. I must see the other hand my dear or I can't tell you the whole story. And i wouldn't put your reading out online for the world to read.
 let me know if your interested.
 starlight, starbright, no it's STARDUST. Got it?


----------



## Stardust (Apr 1, 2008)

RedGinger
 when you do take calcium tabs.always take 2 hours before any medication or 2 hours after. it has a tendency to wipe out meds  out of your body. Doctors seem to forget to tell you this especially when your on an antibiotic and then you go and have breakfast
 with milk or yogurt.

 I didn't really think you had many grey hairs.

 did you  play any good April Fool's day Jokes?

 ~stardust~


----------



## RedGinger (Apr 1, 2008)

Thanks.  That's why God made highlights[]  I'll follow your advice.  I don't have a scanner, but I would be really interested in having my palms read too.  I empathize with you about your migraine.  Hope it feels better. 
 P.S.  Too bad there's no Mrs. Winslows, etc. anymore.  That would take care of a migraine!


----------



## Stardust (Apr 1, 2008)

RedGinger,​now this is and interesting concept, because they didn't have digital cameras when i used to read palms​"for entertainment purposes only"​you could try a photo and use the macro setting and didn't i read your honey is on the forum also? I don't​know if it would work but it would be interesting to see a palm unloaded. And if you've seen any of my recent​pics you know i can't upload anything. I'll have to practice on another forum so i wouldn't embarrass myself here​because lobeycat will notice and he's been so kind to try to show me twice. Didn't they make something called, "Paincura?"​Get me some, Anything now.​~Stardust~​​​


----------



## RedGinger (Apr 1, 2008)

I'll post a pic of my hands if you would be gracious enough to read them.   Thank you.


----------



## Stardust (Apr 1, 2008)

Mr lobey Cat,
 you did a wonderful job I'm just having a hard time doing much of anything as my head feels like it's going to EXPLODE.
 you see my doctor has me consuming so much salt and I'm been brought up not to eat salt. So I'm sure my blood pressure
 is sky high right now as my ears feel like they are going to burst also. so, to concentrate on you lovely direction is a little to hard
 right now.

 RedGinger if you want to try to photograph your hands, go ahead and we could do this and you too Mr.Cat I would love to be a Bottle  Supporter. But, I got no money. if you want a reading you could make a donation to the forum for ~Stardust~  I would have to go on what I see in the photograph and whatever intuition i feel i would say. i would send you a private reading through the messages.

 i don't even know if that would be OK as this is a hobby. Give me a penny for your thoughts.

 For all i know you could all be messing with my head cause it's April Fool's Day.

 So let me know.
 ~Stardust~


----------



## RedGinger (Apr 1, 2008)

I think that is a great idea!   I would like to support the forum too.  I will have to wait on it, though as the Bush baby has me a little strapped.  I can't complain, though.  There are a lot worse things in life.  I do hope you feel better.  If it helps, I forgot about April Fool's until you mentioned it.  Take care.  
 Plus, our hands are what we use to dig.  I think palm reading is very appropriate to our hobby.


----------



## RedGinger (Apr 1, 2008)

I don't know the specifics of your situation, but it was nice of you not to sell any of their bottles.  I'm just sayin'[]


----------



## Stardust (Apr 1, 2008)

RedGinger,
 whenever you want. do you have a my space page?
 If it's that link it's not working.
 I thought i was going to see you as i picture this very pretty
 woman. my son wants to set me up a page. only because
 he was telling me about a special medical support group.
 he comes and teaches new things all the time.  it's funny
 we first teach them and then they teach us things.

 you know it would be interesting to see the shapes of all the hands that 
 dig or collect. Very interesting!
~stardust~


----------



## RedGinger (Apr 1, 2008)

Yes, I do.  That's just a link to a friend of mine.  Unless you have a page, you can't go to mine as it's set to private.  Have your son set you up with one.  It's fun.


----------



## RedGinger (Apr 1, 2008)

testing.  Is this clear enough?


----------



## Stardust (Apr 1, 2008)

Are you using a macro setting?
 not bad but i'd like to see the lines 
 clearer. i'm picking up wicked sensitivity
 am i correct?
 star


----------



## Stardust (Apr 1, 2008)

mr cat
 Please answer the following questions:
 the hand with the cut one it. Left or Right?
 Did you read the deal?
 Do you agree?
 Tell me do you have Dark hairy arms?
 Hair on the back of your hands?
 Are your hands soft or rough?
 Fingers are they tight, rigid?
 fingernails bittenoff or cut?
 ok
 put your hands
 down,
 take two asprin,
 go to bed
 and i'll
 get back to you.
 Oh, one last thing,
 are you going to be in a Movie?
 ~star~


----------



## Stardust (Apr 1, 2008)

Mr Cat:
 that was an excellent photo right there you might want to tell anyone else how you did that on.
 They are not freakish Mr.cat they are the hand God gave you and be thankful you have them.
 Yes they are a hard worker's hand and I'll tell you the rest tomorrow as i have to go to bed. RedGinger,
 Sweetheart find out how he photographed his hands as that was perfect it was just like someone holding 
 them out in front of me for a reading.
stardust has gone to bed goodnight all!


----------



## RedGinger (Apr 2, 2008)

I'll try.  Maybe this pic will work better.  What kind of sensitivity are we talking?  Thanks, Star.[]


----------



## RedGinger (Apr 2, 2008)

Okay, Joe's gonna take a better pic.  Have it for you soon, Star.  Maybe if you start a thread under member's forum auctions, people would take you up on your offer.  I still think it's a great idea.  
 Laur


----------



## Stardust (Apr 2, 2008)

All of a sudden i felt like 
 a small child standing in 
 front of the Christmas's
 tree and the Star had just
 been placed on top. all of
 us kids gathered around the
 tree as my father plugged
 in the plug. all at once we
 went, "OHHHHHHH so
 BEAUTIFUL!"

 I saw it right when it turned right on mr.cat I got go excited![] you're right it does look good on me. thank you kindly!
 ~Dusty~


----------



## Stardust (Apr 6, 2008)

mr. cat
 did you enjoy the reading?
 star


----------



## Stardust (Apr 25, 2008)

[align=center]





> quote:
> 
> ORIGINAL: Stardust
> I would love to be a Bottle Supporter.
> ...


 

 WHO SHUT THE LIGHTS OFF ?
 I GOT THE ELECTRIC COMPANY COMING
 BUT I DIDN'T THINK THEY'D REACH THE FORUM.
 MAYBE IT'S A PROBLEM WITH THE FORUM 
 IF IT IS WOULD THEY TURN THEM BACK ON[/align][align=center]PLEASE!

 THE DAY THEY[/align][align=center]WENT ON[/align][align=center]WAS A VERY[/align][align=center]SPECIAL[/align][align=center]DAY FOR[/align][align=center]ME.[/align][align=center]I'LL NEVER FORGET IT.[/align][align=center]HOW SPECIAL I FELT THE DAY MY [/align][align=center]NAME WENT UP [/align][align=center]IN LIGHTS[/align][align=center]BY YOUR[/align][align=center]ACT OF[/align][align=center]KINDNESS.[/align][align=center]I'M[/align][align=center]SORRY[/align][align=center]I APOLOGIZE FOR MY MISTAKE.[/align][align=center]I'M LIVING UNDER A PRESSURE COOKER HERE.[/align][align=center]PEACE~[/align][align=center]STAR[/align][align=center] [/align][align=center]
 [/align]


----------



## Stardust (Apr 25, 2008)

SORRY LOBEY, I SOULD HAVE CONTACTED YOU FIRST ABOUT THIS MATTER BUT I DIDN'T WANT TO BOTHER YOU AND I FELT SOME TENSION. PLEASE ACCEPT MY APOLOGY.


----------



## Stardust (Apr 25, 2008)

SORRY LOBEY,
 THIS STAR MUST BE BURNING OUT. I'M TRYING TO RESOLVE THE PROBLEM WITH ADMINSTRATION IT WAS JUST A COINCIDENCE AND I'M A WACKADOO


----------

